# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الخلاف تعريفه وأنواعه وأحكامه .

## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
هذا بحث نقلته من الموسوعة الكويتية مادة اختلاف .
اخْتِلاَفٌ
التَّعْرِيفُ :
1 - الاِخْتِلاَفُ لُغَةً : مَصْدَرُ اخْتَلَفَ . وَالاِخْتِلاَفُ نَقِيضُ الاِتِّفَاقِ . جَاءَ فِي اللِّسَانِ مَا مُفَادُهُ : اخْتَلَفَ الأَْمْرَانِ لَمْ يَتَّفِقَا . وَكُل مَا لَمْ يَتَسَاوَ فَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ . وَالْخِلاَفُ : الْمُضَادَّةُ ، وَخَالَفَهُ إِلَى الشَّيْءِ عَصَاهُ إِلَيْهِ ، أَوْ قَصَدَهُ بَعْدَ أَنْ نَهَاهُ عَنْهُ . وَيُسْتَعْمَل الاِخْتِلاَفُ عِنْدَ الْفُقَهَاءِ بِمَعْنَاهُ اللُّغَوِيِّ وَكَذَلِكَ الْخِلاَفُ .
الأَْلْفَاظُ ذَاتُ الصِّلَةِ :
أ - الْخِلاَفُ :
2 - جَاءَ فِي فَتْحِ الْقَدِيرِ وَالدُّرِّ الْمُخْتَارِ وَحَاشِيَةِ ابْنِ عَابِدِينَ ، وَنَقَلَهُ التَّهَانُوِيُّ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِ الْحَوَاشِي ، التَّفْرِيقَ بَيْنَ ( الاِخْتِلاَفِ ) ( وَالْخِلاَفِ ) بِأَنَّ الأَْوَّل يُسْتَعْمَل فِي قَوْلٍ بُنِيَ عَلَى دَلِيلٍ ، وَالثَّانِي فِيمَا لاَ دَلِيل عَلَيْهِ . وَأَيَّدَهُ التَّهَانُوِيُّ بِأَنَّ الْقَوْل الْمَرْجُوحَ فِي مُقَابَلَةِ الرَّاجِحِ يُقَال لَهُ خِلاَفٌ ، لاَ اخْتِلاَفٌ . قَال : وَالْحَاصِل مِنْهُ ثُبُوتُ الضَّعْفِ فِي جَانِبِ الْمُخَالِفِ فِي ( الْخِلاَفِ ) ، كَمُخَالَفَةِ الإِْجْمَاعِ ، وَعَدَمِ ضَعْفِ جَانِبِهِ فِي ( الاِخْتِلاَفِ ) .
وَقَدْ وَقَعَ فِي كَلاَمِ بَعْضِ الأُْصُولِيِّين  َ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ عَدَمُ اعْتِبَارِ هَذَا الْفَرْقِ ، بَل يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ أَحْيَانًا اللَّفْظَيْنِ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ ، فَكُل أَمْرَيْنِ خَالَفَ أَحَدُهُمَا الآْخَرَ خِلاَفًا ، فَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَا اخْتِلاَفًا . وَقَدْ يُقَال : إِنَّ الْخِلاَفَ أَعَمُّ مُطْلَقًا مِنَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ . وَيَنْفَرِدُ الْخِلاَفُ فِي مُخَالَفَةِ الإِْجْمَاعِ وَنَحْوِهِ . هَذَا وَيَسْتَعْمِل الْفُقَهَاءُ ( التَّنَازُعَ ) أَحْيَانَا بِمَعْنَى الاِخْتِلاَفِ .
ب - الْفُرْقَةُ ، وَالتَّفَرُّقُ :
3 - ( الاِفْتِرَاقُ ) ( وَالتَّفَرُّقُ ) ( وَالْفُرْقَةُ ) بِمَعْنَى أَنْ يَكُونَ كُل مَجْمُوعَةٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَحْدَهُمْ . فَفِي الْقَامُوسِ : الْفَرِيقُ الْقَطِيعُ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ ، وَالْفَرِيقَةُ قِطْعَةٌ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ تَتَفَرَّقُ عَنْهَا فَتَذْهَبُ تَحْتَ اللَّيْل عَنْ جَمَاعَتِهَا . فَهَذِهِ الأَْلْفَاظُ أَخَصُّ مِنَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ .
الاِخْتِلاَفُ فِي الأُْمُورِ الاِجْتِهَادِيّ  َةِ ( عِلْمُ الْخِلاَفِ )
حَقِيقَةُ الاِخْتِلاَفِ وَأَنْوَاعُهُ :
4 - عَلَى الْمُجْتَهِدِ تَحْقِيقُ مَوْضِعِ الاِخْتِلاَفِ ، فَإِنَّ نَقْل الْخِلاَفِ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ لاَ خِلاَفَ فِيهَا خَطَأٌ ، كَمَا أَنَّ نَقْل الْوِفَاقِ فِي مَوْضِعِ الْخِلاَفِ لاَ يَصِحُّ  فَلَيْسَ كُل تَعَارُضٍ بَيْنَ قَوْلَيْنِ يُعْتَبَرُ اخْتِلاَفًا حَقِيقًا بَيْنَهُمَا ، فَإِنَّ الاِخْتِلاَفَ إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ اخْتِلاَفًا فِي الْعِبَارَةِ ، أَوِ اخْتِلاَفَ تَنَوُّعٍ ، أَوِ اخْتِلاَفَ تَضَادٍّ . وَهَذَا الأَْخِيرُ هُوَ الاِخْتِلاَفُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ .
5 - أَمَّا الاِخْتِلاَفُ فِي الْعِبَارَةِ فَأَنْ يُعَبِّرَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الْمُخْتَلِفِين  َ عَنِ الْمُرَادِ بِعِبَارَةٍ غَيْرِ عِبَارَةِ صَاحِبِهِ . مِثَال ذَلِكَ تَفْسِيرُ الصِّرَاطِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ . قَال بَعْضُهُمْ : هُوَ الْقُرْآنُ ، وَقَال بَعْضُهُمْ : هُوَ الإِْسْلاَمُ . فَهَذَانِ الْقَوْلاَنِ مُتَّفِقَانِ ، لأَِنَّ دِينَ الإِْسْلاَمِ هُوَ اتِّبَاعُ الْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ . وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْل مَنْ قَال : هُوَ السُّنَّةُ وَالْجَمَاعَةُ .
6 - وَأَمَّا اخْتِلاَفُ التَّنْوِيعِ ، فَأَنْ يَذْكُرَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الْمُخْتَلِفِين  َ مِنَ الاِسْمِ الْعَامِّ بَعْضَ أَنْوَاعِهِ عَلَى سَبِيل التَّمْثِيل وَتَنْبِيهِ الْمُسْتَمِعِ ، لاَ عَلَى سَبِيل الْحَدِّ الْمُطَابِقِ لِلْمَحْدُودِ فِي عُمُومِهِ وَخُصُوصِهِ . مِثَال ذَلِكَ تَفْسِيرُ قَوْله تَعَالَى : { فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ }  قَال بَعْضُهُمْ : السَّابِقُ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي أَوَّل الْوَقْتِ ، وَالْمُقْتَصِدُ فِي أَثْنَائِهِ ، وَالظَّالِمُ لِنَفْسِهِ الَّذِي يُؤَخِّرُ الْعَصْرَ إِلَى الاِصْفِرَارِ . وَقِيل : السَّابِقُ الْمُحْسِنُ بِالصَّدَقَةِ ، وَالْمُقْتَصِدُ بِالْبَيْعِ ، وَالظَّالِمُ بِأَكْل الرِّبَا  .
وَاخْتِلاَفُ التَّنَوُّعِ فِي الأَْحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ قَدْ يَكُونُ فِي الْوُجُوبِ تَارَةً وَفِي الاِسْتِحْبَابِ أُخْرَى : فَالأَْوَّل مِثْل أَنْ يَجِبَ عَلَى قَوْمٍ الْجِهَادُ ، وَعَلَى قَوْمٍ الصَّدَقَةُ ، وَعَلَى قَوْمٍ تَعْلِيمُ الْعِلْمِ . وَهَذَا يَقَعُ فِي فُرُوضِ الأَْعْيَانِ كَمَا مُثِّل . وَفِي فُرُوضِ الْكِفَايَاتِ ، وَلَهَا تَنَوُّعٌ يَخُصُّهَا ، وَهُوَ أَنَّهَا تَتَعَيَّنُ عَلَى مَنْ لَمْ يَقُمْ بِهَا غَيْرُهُ : فَقَدْ تَتَعَيَّنُ فِي وَقْتٍ ، أَوْ مَكَانٍ ، وَعَلَى شَخْصٍ أَوْ طَائِفَةٍ كَمَا يَقَعُ مِثْل ذَلِكَ فِي الْوِلاَيَاتِ وَالْجِهَاتِ وَالْفُتْيَا وَالْقَضَاءِ .
قَال ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ : وَكَذَلِكَ كُل تَنَوُّعٍ فِي الْوَاجِبَاتِ يَقَعُ مِثْلُهُ فِي الْمُسْتَحَبَّا  تِ.
7 - وَقَدْ نَظَرَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، وَحَصَرَ الْخِلاَفَ غَيْرَ الْحَقِيقِيِّ فِي عَشَرَةِ أَنْوَاعٍ .
مِنْهَا : مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ فِي الْعِبَارَةِ .
وَمِنْهَا : أَنْ لاَ يَتَوَارَدَ الْخِلاَفُ عَلَى مَحَلٍّ وَاحِدٍ  .
وَمِنْهَا : اخْتِلاَفُ أَقْوَال الإِْمَامِ الْوَاحِدِ ، بِنَاءً عَلَى تَغَيُّرِ الاِجْتِهَادِ ، وَالرُّجُوعِ عَمَّا أَفْتَى بِهِ أَوَّلاً .
وَمِنْهَا : أَنْ يَقَعَ الاِخْتِلاَفُ فِي الْعَمَل لاَ فِي الْحُكْمِ ، بِأَنْ يَكُونَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الْعَمَلَيْنِ جَائِزًا ، كَاخْتِلاَفِ الْقُرَّاءِ فِي وُجُوهِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْرَءُوا بِمَا قَرَءُوا بِهِ عَلَى إِنْكَارِ غَيْرِهِ ، بَل عَلَى إِجَازَتِهِ وَالإِْقْرَارِ بِصِحَّتِهِ ، فَهَذَا لَيْسَ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ بِاخْتِلاَفٍ ، فَإِنَّ الْمَرْوِيَّاتِ عَلَى الصِّحَّةِ لاَ خِلاَفَ فِيهَا ، إِذِ الْكُل مُتَوَاتِرٌ .
وَهَذِهِ الأَْنْوَاعُ السَّابِقَةُ تَقَعُ فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَفِي اخْتِلاَفِهِمْ فِي شَرْحِ السُّنَّةِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي فَتَاوَى الأَْئِمَّةِ وَكَلاَمِهِمْ فِي مَسَائِل الْعِلْمِ . وَهِيَ أَنْوَاعٌ - وَإِنْ سُمِّيَتْ خِلاَفًا - إِلاَّ أَنَّهَا تَرْجِعُ إِلَى الْوِفَاقِ  .
الْحُكْمُ التَّكْلِيفِيُّ لِلاِخْتِلاَفِ بِحَسَبِ أَنْوَاعِهِ :
أُمُورُ الدِّينِ الَّتِي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَقَعَ فِيهَا الْخِلاَفُ إِمَّا أُصُول الدِّينِ أَوْ فُرُوعُهُ ، وَكُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا إِمَّا أَنْ يَثْبُتَ بِالأَْدِلَّةِ الْقَاطِعَةِ أَوْ لاَ . فَهِيَ أَرْبَعَةُ أَنْوَاعٍ :
8 - النَّوْعُ الأَْوَّل : أُصُول الدِّينِ الَّتِي تَثْبُتُ بِالأَْدِلَّةِ الْقَاطِعَةِ ، كَوُجُودِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَوَحْدَانِيَّت  ِهِ ، وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرِسَالَةِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْبَعْثِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ . فَهَذِهِ أُمُورٌ لاَ مَجَال فِيهَا لِلاِخْتِلاَفِ ، مَنْ أَصَابَ الْحَقَّ فِيهَا فَهُوَ مُصِيبٌ ، وَمَنْ أَخْطَأَهُ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ  .
9 - النَّوْعُ الثَّانِي : بَعْضُ مَسَائِل أُصُول الدِّينِ ، مِثْل مَسْأَلَةِ رُؤْيَةِ اللَّهِ فِي الآْخِرَةِ ، وَخَلْقِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَخُرُوجِ الْمُوَحِّدِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ ، وَمَا يُشَابِهُ ذَلِكَ ، فَقِيل يَكْفُرُ الْمُخَالِفُ ، وَمِنَ الْقَائِلِينَ بِذَلِكَ الشَّافِعِيُّ . فَمِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ مَنْ حَمَلَهُ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهِ . وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَمَلَهُ عَلَى كُفْرَانِ النِّعَمِ  .
وَشَرْطُ عَدَمِ التَّكْفِيرِ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْمُخَالِفُ مُصَدِّقًا بِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ الرَّسُول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَالتَّكْذِيبُ الْمُكَفِّرُ أَنْ يَنْفِيَ وُجُودَ مَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ الرَّسُول وَيَزْعُمَ أَنَّ مَا قَالَهُ كَذِبٌ مَحْضٌ أَرَادَ بِهِ صَرْفَ النَّاسِ عَنْ شَيْءٍ يُرِيدُهُ ، كَذَا قَال الْغَزَالِيُّ  .
10 - النَّوْعُ الثَّالِثُ : الْفُرُوعُ الْمَعْلُومَةُ مِنَ الدِّينِ بِالضَّرُورَةِ كَفَرْضِيَّةِ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسِ ، وَحُرْمَةِ الزِّنَا ، فَهَذَا لَيْسَ مَوْضِعًا لِلْخِلاَفِ . وَمَنْ خَالَفَ فِيهِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ  .
11 - النَّوْعُ الرَّابِعُ : الْفُرُوعُ الاِجْتِهَادِيّ  َةُ الَّتِي قَدْ تَخْفَى أَدِلَّتُهَا . فَهَذِهِ الْخِلاَفُ فِيهَا وَاقِعٌ فِي الأُْمَّةِ . وَيُعْذَرُ الْمُخَالِفُ فِيهَا ؛ لِخَفَاءِ الأَْدِلَّةِ أَوْ تَعَارُضِهَا ، أَوِ الاِخْتِلاَفِ فِي ثُبُوتِهَا . وَهَذَا النَّوْعُ هُوَ الْمُرَادُ فِي كَلاَمِ الْفُقَهَاءِ إِذَا قَالُوا : فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ خِلاَفٌ . وَهُوَ مَوْضُوعُ هَذَا الْبَحْثِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْخِلاَفُ الْمُعْتَدُّ بِهِ فِي الأُْمُورِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ .
فَأَمَّا إِنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ دَلِيلٌ صَحِيحٌ صَرِيحٌ لَمْ يَطَّلِعْ عَلَيْهِ الْمُجْتَهِدُ فَخَالَفَهُ ، فَإِنَّهُ مَعْذُورٌ بَعْدَ بَذْل الْجَهْدِ ، وَيُعْذَرُ أَتْبَاعُهُ فِي تَرْكِ رَأْيِهِ أَخْذًا بِالدَّلِيل الصَّحِيحِ الَّذِي تَبَيَّنَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَطَّلِعْ عَلَيْهِ  .
فَهَذَا النَّوْعُ لاَ يَصِحُّ اعْتِمَادُهُ خِلاَفًا فِي الْمَسَائِل الشَّرْعِيَّةِ ، لأَِنَّهُ اجْتِهَادٌ لَمْ يُصَادِفْ مَحَلًّا ، وَإِنَّمَا يُعَدُّ فِي مَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِ الأَْقْوَال الصَّادِرَةُ عَنْ أَدِلَّةٍ مُعْتَبَرَةٍ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ  .
أَدِلَّةُ جَوَازِ الاِخْتِلاَفِ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْفَرْعِيَّةِ :
12 - أَوَّلاً : مَا وَقَعَ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي غَزْوَةِ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ : رَوَى الْبُخَارِيُّ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَال : قَال النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ الأَْحْزَابِ : لاَ يُصَلِّيَنَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَصْرَ إِلاَّ فِي بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ ، فَأَدْرَكَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْعَصْرَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ . فَقَال بَعْضُهُمْ : لاَ نُصَلِّي حَتَّى نَأْتِيَهَا .
وَقَال بَعْضُهُمْ : بَل نُصَلِّي ، لَمْ يُرِدْ مِنَّا ذَلِكَ ، فَذُكِرَ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَمْ يُعَنِّفْ وَاحِدًا مِنْهُمْ .
ثَانِيًا : اتِّفَاقُ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي مَسَائِل تَنَازَعُوا فِيهَا عَلَى إِقْرَارِ كُل فَرِيقٍ لِلْفَرِيقِ الآْخَرِ عَلَى الْعَمَل بِاجْتِهَادِهِم  ْ ، كَمَسَائِل فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ وَالنِّكَاحِ وَالْمَوَارِيثِ وَالْعَطَاءِ وَالسِّيَاسَةِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ  .
الاِخْتِلاَفُ فِيمَا لاَ فَائِدَةَ فِيهِ :
13 - قَال ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ : قَدْ يَقَعُ الاِخْتِلاَفُ فِي أَلْفَاظٍ مِنْ تَفْسِيرِ الْقُرْآنِ مَا لاَ مُسْتَنَدَ لَهُ مِنَ النَّقْل عَنِ الرَّسُول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ بِنَقْلٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ تَمْيِيزُ الصَّحِيحِ مِنْهُ مِنَ الضَّعِيفِ ، وَدُونَ اسْتِدْلاَلٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ . وَهَذَا النَّوْعُ مِنَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ لاَ فَائِدَةَ مِنَ الْبَحْثِ عَنْهُ ، وَالْكَلاَمُ فِيهِ مِنْ فُضُول الْكَلاَمِ . وَأَمَّا مَا يَحْتَاجُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ إِلَى مَعْرِفَتِهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ نَصَبَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ فِيهِ دَلِيلاً .
فَمِثَال مَا لاَ فَائِدَةَ فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفُهُمْ فِي أَصْحَابِ الْكَهْفِ ، وَفِي الْبَعْضِ الَّذِي ضَرَبَ بِهِ مُوسَى مِنَ الْبَقَرَةِ ، وَمِقْدَارِ سَفِينَةِ نُوحٍ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ . فَهَذِهِ الأُْمُورُ طَرِيقُ الْعِلْمِ بِهَا النَّقْل . فَمَا كَانَ مِنْ هَذَا مَنْقُولاً نَقْلاً صَحِيحًا ، كَاسْمِ صَاحِبِ مُوسَى أَنَّهُ الْخَضِرُ ، فَهَذَا مَعْلُومٌ ، وَمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ كَذَلِكَ بَل كَانَ مِمَّا يُنْقَل عَنْ أَهْل الْكِتَابِ كَكَعْبٍ وَوَهْبٍ ، فَهَذَا لاَ يَجُوزُ تَصْدِيقُهُ وَلاَ تَكْذِيبُهُ إِلاَّ بِحُجَّةٍ  .
الاِخْتِلاَفُ الْجَائِزُ هَل هُوَ نَوْعٌ مِنَ الْوِفَاقِ :
14 - يَرَى الشَّاطِبِيُّ أَنَّ مَا يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ مِنَ الْخِلاَفِ فِي ظَاهِرِ الأَْمْرِ يَرْجِعُ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ إِلَى الْوِفَاقِ . فَإِنَّ الاِخْتِلاَفَ فِي بَعْضِ الْمَسَائِل الْفِقْهِيَّةِ رَاجِعٌ إِمَّا إِلَى دَوَرَانِهَا بَيْنَ طَرَفَيْنِ وَاضِحَيْنِ يَتَعَارَضَانِ فِي أَنْظَارِ الْمُجْتَهِدِين  َ ، وَإِمَّا إِلَى خَفَاءِ بَعْضِ الأَْدِلَّةِ ، أَوْ إِلَى عَدَمِ الاِطِّلاَعِ عَلَى الدَّلِيل .
وَهَذَا الثَّانِي لَيْسَ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ خِلاَفًا ، إِذْ لَوْ فَرَضْنَا اطِّلاَعَ الْمُجْتَهِدِ عَلَى مَا خَفِيَ عَلَيْهِ لَرَجَعَ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ ، فَلِذَا يُنْقَضُ لأَِجْلِهِ قَضَاءُ الْقَاضِي .
أَمَّا الأَْوَّل فَإِنَّ تَرَدُّدَهُ بَيْنَ الطَّرَفَيْنِ تَحَرٍّ لِقَصْدِ الشَّارِعِ الْمُبْهَمِ بَيْنَهُمَا مِنْ كُل وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْمُجْتَهِدِين  َ ، وَاتِّبَاعٌ لِلدَّلِيل الْمُرْشِدِ إِلَى تَعَرُّفِ قَصْدِهِ . وَقَدْ تَوَافَقُوا فِي هَذَيْنِ الْقَصْدَيْنِ تَوَافُقًا لَوْ ظَهَرَ مَعَهُ لِكُل وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا خِلاَفُ مَا رَآهُ لَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَلَوَافَقَ صَاحِبَهُ . وَسَوَاءٌ قُلْنَا بِالتَّخْطِئَةِ أَوْ بِالتَّصْوِيبِ ، إِذْ لاَ يَصِحُّ لِلْمُجْتَهِدِ أَنْ يَعْمَل عَلَى قَوْل غَيْرِهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُصِيبًا أَيْضًا .
فَالإِْصَابَةُ عَلَى قَوْل الْمُصَوِّبَةِ إِضَافِيَّةٌ . فَرَجَعَ الْقَوْلاَنِ إِلَى قَوْلٍ وَاحِدٍ بِهَذَا الاِعْتِبَارِ . فَهُمْ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ مُتَّفِقُونَ لاَ مُخْتَلِفُونَ . وَمِنْ هُنَا يَظْهَرُ وَجْهُ التَّحَابِّ وَالتَّآلُفِ بَيْنَ الْمُخْتَلِفِين  َ فِي مَسَائِل الاِجْتِهَادِ ؛ لأَِنَّهُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ عَلَى طَلَبِ قَصْدِ الشَّارِعِ ، فَلَمْ يَصِيرُوا شِيَعًا ، وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُوا فِرَقًا  .
هَذَا وَقَدْ سَلَكَ الشَّعْرَانِيُّ مَسْلَكًا آخَرَ فِي إِرْجَاعِ مَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِ إِلَى الْوِفَاقِ ، بِأَنْ يُحْمَل كُل قَوْلٍ مِنْ أَقْوَال الْمُخْتَلِفِين  َ عَلَى حَالٍ مِنْ أَحْوَال الْمُكَلَّفِينَ . فَمَنْ قَال مِنَ الأَْئِمَّةِ : بِأَنَّ الأَْمْرَ فِي بَابٍ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْعِبَادَةِ لِلْوُجُوبِ ، وَخَالَفَهُ غَيْرُهُ فَقَال : إِنَّهُ لِلنَّدْبِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ اخْتِلاَفُهُمْ فِي النَّهْيِ بِأَنَّهُ لِلْكَرَاهَةِ أَوْ لِلتَّحْرِيمِ ، فَلِكُلٍّ مِنَ الْمَرْتَبَتَيْ  نِ رِجَالٌ ، فَمَنْ قَوِيَ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِيمَانُهُ وَجِسْمُهُ خُوطِبَ بِالْعَزِيمَةِ وَالتَّشْدِيدِ الْوَارِدِ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ صَرِيحًا أَوْ ضِمْنًا . وَمَنْ ضَعُفَ مِنْهُمْ خُوطِبَ بِالرُّخْصَةِ . فَالْمَرْتَبَتَ  انِ عِنْدَهُ عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ الْوُجُوبِيِّ لاَ التَّخْيِيرِ  .
الاِخْتِلاَفُ الْفِقْهِيُّ هَل هُوَ رَحْمَةٌ :
15 - الْمَشْهُورُ أَنَّ اخْتِلاَفَ مُجْتَهِدِي الأُْمَّةِ فِي الْفُرُوعِ رَحْمَةٌ لَهَا وَسَعَةٌ. وَالَّذِينَ صَرَّحُوا بِذَلِكَ احْتَجُّوا بِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ مَرْفُوعًا مَهْمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فَالْعَمَل بِهِ لاَ عُذْرَ لأَِحَدٍ فِي تَرْكِهِ . فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فَسُنَّةٌ مِنِّي مَاضِيَةٌ . فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ سُنَّةٌ مِنِّي فَمَا قَال أَصْحَابِي . إِنَّ أَصْحَابِي بِمَنْزِلَةِ النُّجُومِ فِي السَّمَاءِ ، فَأَيُّمَا أَخَذْتُمْ بِهِ اهْتَدَيْتُمْ ، وَاخْتِلاَفُ أَصْحَابِي لَكُمْ رَحْمَةٌ . وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ أَيْضًا وَجُعِل اخْتِلاَفُ أُمَّتِي رَحْمَةً وَكَانَ فِيمَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَنَا عَذَابًا  .
وَاسْتَأْنَسُوا لِذَلِكَ بِمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ بَعْضِ التَّابِعِينَ مِنْ مِثْل قَوْل الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ : لَقَدْ نَفَعَ اللَّهُ بِاخْتِلاَفِ أَصْحَابِ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَعْمَالِهِمْ ، لاَ يَعْمَل الْعَامِل بِعَمَل رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلاَّ رَأَى أَنَّهُ فِي سَعَةٍ ، وَرَأَى أَنَّ خَيْرًا مِنْهُ قَدْ عَمِلَهُ .
وَعَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ : مَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ رَسُول اللَّهِ لَمْ يَخْتَلِفُوا ؛ لأَِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ قَوْلاً وَاحِدًا كَانَ النَّاسُ فِي ضِيقٍ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ أَئِمَّةٌ يُقْتَدَى بِهِمْ ، فَلَوْ أَخَذَ أَحَدٌ بِقَوْل رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ كَانَ فِي سَعَةٍ .
وَعَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ أَنَّهُ قَال : اخْتِلاَفُ أَهْل الْعِلْمِ تَوْسِعَةٌ ، وَمَا بَرِحَ الْمُفْتُونَ يَخْتَلِفُونَ ، فَيُحَلِّل هَذَا وَيُحَرِّمُ هَذَا ، فَلاَ يَعِيبُ هَذَا عَلَى هَذَا ، وَلاَ هَذَا عَلَى هَذَا  .
وَقَال ابْنُ عَابِدِينَ : الاِخْتِلاَفُ بَيْنَ الْمُجْتَهِدِين  َ فِي الْفُرُوعِ - لاَ مُطْلَقِ الاِخْتِلاَفِ - مِنْ آثَارِ الرَّحْمَةِ فَإِنَّ اخْتِلاَفَهُمْ تَوْسِعَةٌ لِلنَّاسِ . قَال : فَمَهْمَا كَانَ الاِخْتِلاَفُ أَكْثَرَ كَانَتِ الرَّحْمَةُ أَوْفَرَ  .
وَهَذِهِ الْقَاعِدَةُ لَيْسَتْ مُتَّفَقًا عَلَيْهَا ، فَقَدْ رَوَى ابْنُ وَهْبٍ عَنْ مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ قَال . لَيْسَ فِي اخْتِلاَفِ أَصْحَابِ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَعَةٌ ، وَإِنَّمَا الْحَقُّ فِي وَاحِدٍ  . وَقَال الْمُزَنِيُّ صَاحِبُ الشَّافِعِيِّ : ذَمَّ اللَّهُ الاِخْتِلاَفَ وَأَمَرَ بِالرُّجُوعِ عِنْدَهُ إِلَى الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ  .
وَتَوَسَّطَ ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ بَيْنَ الاِتِّجَاهَيْن  ِ ، فَرَأَى أَنَّ الاِخْتِلاَفَ قَدْ يَكُونُ رَحْمَةً ، وَقَدْ يَكُونُ عَذَابًا . قَال : النِّزَاعُ فِي الأَْحْكَامِ قَدْ يَكُونُ رَحْمَةً إِذَا لَمْ يُفْضِ إِلَى شَرٍّ عَظِيمٍ مِنْ خَفَاءِ الْحُكْمِ . وَالْحَقُّ فِي نَفْسِ الأَْمْرِ وَاحِدٌ ، وَقَدْ يَكُونُ خَفَاؤُهُ عَلَى الْمُكَلَّفِ - لِمَا فِي ظُهُورِهِ مِنَ الشِّدَّةِ عَلَيْهِ - مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ بِهِ ، فَيَكُونُ مِنْ بَابِ { لاَ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ } . وَهَكَذَا مَا يُوجَدُ فِي الأَْسْوَاقِ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالثِّيَابِ قَدْ يَكُونُ فِي نَفْسِ الأَْمْرِ مَغْصُوبًا ، فَإِذَا لَمْ يَعْلَمِ الإِْنْسَانُ بِذَلِكَ كَانَ كُلُّهُ حَلاَلاً لاَ شَيْءَ عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ بِحَالٍ ، بِخِلاَفِ مَا إِذَا عَلِمَ . فَخَفَاءُ الْعِلْمِ بِمَا يُوجِبُ الشِّدَّةَ قَدْ يَكُونُ رَحْمَةً ، كَمَا أَنَّ خَفَاءَ الْعِلْمِ بِمَا يُوجِبُ الرُّخْصَةَ قَدْ يَكُونُ عُقُوبَةً ، كَمَا أَنَّ رَفْعَ الشَّكِّ قَدْ يَكُونُ رَحْمَةً وَقَدْ يَكُونُ عُقُوبَةً . وَالرُّخْصَةُ رَحْمَةٌ . وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مَكْرُوهُ النَّفْسِ أَنْفَعَ كَمَا فِي الْجِهَادِ  .
أَسْبَابُ اخْتِلاَفِ الْفُقَهَاءِ :
16 - الاِخْتِلاَفُ إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ نَاشِئًا عَنْ هَوًى ، أَوْ عَنِ الاِجْتِهَادِ الْمَأْذُونِ فِيهِ .
فَأَمَّا مَا كَانَ نَاشِئًا عَنْ هَوًى فَهُوَ مَوْضِعُ الذَّمِّ ، إِذْ أَنَّ الْفَقِيهَ تَابِعٌ لِمَا تَدُل عَلَيْهِ الأَْدِلَّةُ الشَّرْعِيَّةُ فَإِنْ صَرَفَ الأَْدِلَّةَ إِلَى مَا تَهْوَاهُ نَفْسُهُ فَقَدْ جَعَل الأَْدِلَّةَ تَابِعَةً لِهَوَاهُ  .
وَذَكَرَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ أَنَّ الْخِلاَفَ النَّاشِئَ عَنِ الْهَوَى هُوَ الْخِلاَفُ حَقِيقَةً  . وَإِذَا دَخَل الْهَوَى أَدَّى إِلَى اتِّبَاعِ الْمُتَشَابِهِ حِرْصًا عَلَى الْغَلَبَةِ وَالظُّهُورِ بِإِقَامَةِ الْعُذْرِ فِي الْخِلاَفِ ، وَأَدَّى إِلَى الْفُرْقَةِ وَالْبَغْضَاءِ ، لاِخْتِلاَفِ الأَْهْوَاءِ وَعَدَمِ اتِّفَاقِهَا . فَأَقْوَال أَهْل الأَْهْوَاءِ غَيْرُ مُعْتَدٍّ بِهَا فِي الْخِلاَفِ الْمُقَرَّرِ فِي الشَّرْعِ وَإِنَّمَا يَذْكُرُهَا بَعْضُ النَّاسِ لِيَرُدُّوا عَلَيْهَا وَيُبَيِّنُوا فَسَادَهَا ، كَمَا فَعَلُوا بِأَقْوَال الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى لِيُوَضِّحُوا مَا فِيهَا  .
17 - أَمَّا النَّوْعُ الثَّانِي وَهُوَ الاِخْتِلاَفُ النَّاشِئُ عَنْ الاِجْتِهَادِ الْمَأْذُونِ فِيهِ فَلَهُ أَسْبَابٌ مُخْتَلِفَةٌ ، يَتَعَرَّضُ لَهَا الأُْصُولِيُّون  َ لِمَامًا . وَقَدْ أَفْرَدَهَا بِالتَّأْلِيفِ قَدِيمًا وَحَاوَل الْوُصُول إِلَى حَصْرٍ لَهَا ابْنُ السَّيِّدِ الْبَطْلَيُوسِي  ُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ " الإِْنْصَافِ فِي أَسْبَابِ الْخِلاَفِ " وَابْنُ رُشْدٍ فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ " بِدَايَةِ الْمُجْتَهِدِ " وَابْنُ حَزْمٍ فِي " الإِْحْكَامِ " وَالدَّهْلَوِيّ  ُ فِي " الإِْنْصَافِ " وَغَيْرُهُمْ . وَيَرْجِعُ الاِخْتِلاَفُ إِمَّا إِلَى الدَّلِيل نَفْسِهِ ، وَإِمَّا إِلَى الْقَوَاعِدِ الأُْصُولِيَّةِ الْمُتَعَلِّقَة  ِ بِهِ .
أَسْبَابُ الْخِلاَفِ الرَّاجِعِ إِلَى الدَّلِيل :
18 - مِمَّا ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ السَّيِّدِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ :
1 - الإِْجْمَال فِي الأَْلْفَاظِ وَاحْتِمَالُهَا لِلتَّأْوِيلاَت  ِ .
2 - دَوَرَانُ الدَّلِيل بَيْنَ الاِسْتِقْلاَل بِالْحُكْمِ وَعَدَمِهِ .
3 - دَوَرَانُهُ بَيْنَ الْعُمُومِ وَالْخُصُوصِ ، نَحْوُ { لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ } اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ هَل هُوَ عَامٌّ أَوْ خَاصٌّ بِأَهْل الْكِتَابِ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا الْجِزْيَةَ .
4 - اخْتِلاَفُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ ، وَاخْتِلاَفُ الرِّوَايَةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْحَدِيثِ النَّبَوِيِّ .
5 - دَعْوَى النَّسْخِ وَعَدَمِهِ  .
6 - عَدَمُ اطِّلاَعِ الْفَقِيهِ عَلَى الْحَدِيثِ الْوَارِدِ أَوْ نِسْيَانِهِ لَهُ .
أَسْبَابُ الْخِلاَفِ الرَّاجِعِ إِلَى الْقَوَاعِدِ الأُْصُولِيَّةِ :
19 - مِنَ الْعُسْرِ بِمَكَانٍ حَصْرُ الأَْسْبَابِ الَّتِي مِنْ هَذَا النَّوْعِ ، فَكُل قَاعِدَةٍ أُصُولِيَّةٍ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهَا يَنْشَأُ عَنْهَا اخْتِلاَفٌ فِي الْفُرُوعِ الْمَبْنِيَّةِ عَلَيْهَا .
الإِْنْكَارُ وَالْمُرَاعَاةُ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ :
أَوَّلاً : الإِْنْكَارُ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ :
20 - ذَكَرَ السُّيُوطِيُّ فِي الأَْشْبَاهِ وَالنَّظَائِرِ قَاعِدَةَ : " لاَ يُنْكَرُ الْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ وَلَكِنْ يُنْكَرُ الْمُجْتَمَعُ عَلَيْهِ " . وَقَال إِنَّهُ يُسْتَثْنَى مِنْهَا صُوَرٌ يُنْكَرُ فِيهَا الْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ : إِحْدَاهَا : أَنْ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ الْمَذْهَبُ بَعِيدَ الْمَأْخَذِ . وَمِنْ ثَمَّ وَجَبَ الْحَدُّ عَلَى الْمُرْتَهِنِ بِوَطْءِ الأَْمَةِ الْمَرْهُونَةِ وَلَمْ يُنْظَرْ لِلْخِلاَفِ الشَّاذِّ فِي ذَلِكَ .
الثَّانِيَةُ : أَنْ يَتَرَافَعَ فِيهِ لِحَاكِمٍ ، فَيَحْكُمَ بِعَقِيدَتِهِ . إِذْ لاَ يَجُوزُ لِلْحَاكِمِ أَنْ يَحْكُمَ بِخِلاَفِ مُعْتَقَدِهِ .
الثَّالِثَةُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْمُنْكِرِ فِيهِ حَقٌّ ، كَالزَّوْجِ الْمُسْلِمِ يَمْنَعُ زَوْجَتَهُ الذِّمِّيَّةَ مِنْ شُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ بِالرَّغْمِ مِنْ وُجُودِ خِلاَفٍ فِي حَقِّهِ بِمَنْعِهَا وَعَدَمِهِ  .
وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ أَنَّ لِلْمُجْتَهِدِ أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ فِي الأُْمُورِ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا بَيْنَ الْحِل وَالتَّحْرِيمِ أَنَّ مُخَالِفَهُ قَدِ ارْتَكَبَ ( الْحَرَامَ ) فِي نَحْوِ ( لَعَنَ اللَّهُ الْمُحَلِّل وَالْمُحَلَّل لَهُ ) وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَلْحَقُهُ الْوَعِيدُ وَاللَّعْنُ إِنْ كَانَ قَدِ اجْتَهَدَ الاِجْتِهَادَ الْمَأْذُونَ فِيهِ . بَل هُوَ مَعْذُورٌ مُثَابٌ عَلَى اجْتِهَادِهِ .
وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ قَلَّدَهُ التَّقْلِيدَ السَّائِغَ . 
ثَانِيًا : مُرَاعَاةُ الْخِلاَفِ :
21 - يُرَادُ بِمُرَاعَاةِ الْخِلاَفِ أَنَّ مَنْ يَعْتَقِدُ جَوَازَ الشَّيْءِ يَتْرُكُ فِعْلَهُ إِنْ كَانَ غَيْرُهُ يَعْتَقِدُهُ حَرَامًا . كَذَلِكَ فِي جَانِبِ الْوُجُوبِ يُسْتَحَبُّ لِمَنْ رَأَى إِبَاحَةَ الشَّيْءِ أَنْ يَفْعَلَهُ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الأَْئِمَّةِ مَنْ يَرَى وُجُوبَهُ . كَمَنْ يَعْتَقِدُ عَدَمَ وُجُوبِ الْوِتْرِ يُسْتَحَبُّ لَهُ الْمُحَافَظَةُ عَلَى عَدَمِ تَرْكِهِ ، خُرُوجًا مِنْ خِلاَفِ مَنْ أَوْجَبَهُ . وَلاَ يَتَأَتَّى مِمَّنِ اعْتَقَدَ الْوُجُوبَ مُرَاعَاةُ قَوْل مَنْ يَرَى التَّحْرِيمَ ، وَلاَ مِمَّنِ اعْتَقَدَ التَّحْرِيمَ مُرَاعَاةُ قَوْل مَنْ يَرَى الْوُجُوبَ .
حُكْمُ مُرَاعَاةِ الْخِلاَفِ :
22 - ذَكَرَ السُّيُوطِيُّ مِنَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ أَنَّ الْخُرُوجَ مِنَ الْخِلاَفِ مُسْتَحَبٌّ .
شُرُوطُ الْخُرُوجِ مِنْ الْخِلاَفِ :
23 - قَال السُّيُوطِيُّ : لِمُرَاعَاةِ الْخِلاَفِ شُرُوطٌ :
أَحَدُهَا : أَنْ لاَ تُوقِعَ مُرَاعَاتُهُ فِي خِلاَفٍ آخَرَ . الثَّانِي : أَنْ لاَ يُخَالِفَ سُنَّةً ثَابِتَةً وَمِنْ ثَمَّ سُنَّ رَفْعُ الْيَدَيْنِ فِي الصَّلاَةِ . وَلَمْ يُبَال بِقَوْل مَنْ قَال بِإِبْطَالِهِ الصَّلاَةَ مِنَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ ؛ لأَِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ خَمْسِينَ صَحَابِيًّا .
الثَّالِثُ : أَنْ يَقْوَى مُدْرَكُهُ - أَيْ دَلِيلُهُ - بِحَيْثُ لاَ يُعَدُّ هَفْوَةً . وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ الصَّوْمُ فِي السَّفَرِ أَفْضَل لِمَنْ قَوِيَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَمْ يُبَال بِقَوْل دَاوُدَ : إِنَّهُ لاَ يَصِحُّ . 
وَقَال ابْنُ حَجَرٍ فِي هَذَا الشَّرْطِ الثَّالِثِ : أَنْ يَقْوَى مُدْرَكُهُ بِأَنْ يَقِفَ الذِّهْنُ عِنْدَهُ ، لاَ بِأَنْ تَنْهَضَ حُجَّتُهُ .
أَمْثِلَةٌ عَلَى الْخُرُوجِ مِنَ الْخِلاَفِ : 
24 - جَمَعَ السُّيُوطِيُّ لِذَلِكَ أَمْثِلَةً مِنْ فِقْهِ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ مِنْهَا :
1 - أَمْثِلَةٌ عَلَى الْخُرُوجِ مِنْ خِلاَفِ مَنْ يَقُول بِالْوُجُوبِ : اسْتِحْبَابُ الدَّلْكِ فِي الطَّهَارَةِ ، وَاسْتِيعَابُ الرَّأْسِ بِالْمَسْحِ ، وَالتَّرْتِيبُ فِي قَضَاءِ الْفَوَائِتِ ، وَتَرْكُ الأَْدَاءِ خَلْفَ مَنْ يُصَلِّي الْقَضَاءَ ، وَتَرْكُ الْقَصْرِ فِيمَا دُونَ ثَلاَثِ مَرَاحِل ، وَتَرْكُ الْجَمْعِ ، وَقَطْعُ الْمُتَيَمِّمِ الصَّلاَةَ إِذَا رَأَى الْمَاءَ .
2 - أَمْثِلَةٌ عَلَى الْخُرُوجِ مِنْ خِلاَفِ مَنْ يَقُول بِالتَّحْرِيمِ : كَرَاهَةُ الْحِيَل فِي بَابِ الرِّبَا ، وَكَرَاهَةُ نِكَاحِ الْمُحَلِّل ، وَكَرَاهَةُ مُفَارَقَةِ الإِْمَامِ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ ، وَكَرَاهَةُ صَلاَةِ الْمُنْفَرِدِ خَلْفَ الصَّفِّ . 
وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ عَابِدِينَ مِنَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ أَمْثِلَةً مِنْهَا : نَدْبُ الْوُضُوءِ لِلْخُرُوجِ مِنْ خِلاَفِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، كَمَا فِي مَسِّ الذَّكَرِ أَوِ الْمَرْأَةِ . وَذَكَرَ صَاحِبُ الْمُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ : اسْتِحْبَابَ السُّجُودِ عَلَى الأَْنْفِ خُرُوجًا مِنْ خِلاَفِ مَنْ أَوْجَبَهُ . 
وَذَكَرَ الشَّيْخُ عُلَيْشٌ مِنَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ : أَنَّهُ لاَ تُكْرَهُ الْبَسْمَلَةُ فِي الْفَرْضِ إِذَا قَصَدَ بِهَا الْخُرُوجَ مِنْ خِلاَفِ مَنْ أَوْجَبَهَا .
مُرَاعَاةُ الْخِلاَفِ فِيمَا بَعْدَ وُقُوعِ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهِ : 
25 - ذَكَرَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ نَوْعًا آخَرَ مِنْ مُرَاعَاةِ الْخِلاَفِ . وَذَلِكَ فِيمَا لَوِ ارْتَكَبَ الْمُكَلَّفُ فِعْلاً مُخْتَلَفًا فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ وَجَوَازِهِ ، فَقَدْ يَنْظُرُ الْمُجْتَهِدُ الَّذِي يَرَى تَحْرِيمَ هَذَا الْفِعْل ، فَيُجِيزُ مَا وَقَعَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ " عَلَى وَجْهٍ يَلِيقُ بِالْعَدْل ، نَظَرًا إِلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْفِعْل وَافَقَ فِيهِ الْمُكَلَّفُ دَلِيلاً عَلَى الْجُمْلَةِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ مَرْجُوحًا ، فَهُوَ رَاجِحٌ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى إِبْقَاءِ الْحَالَةِ عَلَى مَا وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ ؛ لأَِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَوْلَى مِنْ إِزَالَتِهَا ، مَعَ دُخُول ضَرَرٍ عَلَى الْفَاعِل أَشَدَّ مِنْ مُقْتَضَى النَّهْيِ " . وَضَرَبَ مَثَلاً لِذَلِكَ بِالنِّكَاحِ بِلاَ وَلِيٍّ . فَفِي الْحَدِيثِ : أَيُّمَا امْرَأَةٍ نَكَحَتْ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِ وَلِيِّهَا فَنِكَاحُهَا بَاطِلٌ بَاطِلٌ بَاطِلٌ . فَلَوْ تَزَوَّجَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةً بِلاَ وَلِيٍّ ، فَإِنَّ هَذَا النِّكَاحَ يَثْبُتُ بِهِ الْمِيرَاثُ ، وَيَثْبُتُ بِهِ نَسَبُ الأَْوْلاَدِ ، وَلاَ يُعَامَل مُعَامَلَةَ الزِّنَا لِثُبُوتِ الْخِلاَفِ فِيهِ ، وَثُبُوتُ الْمِيرَاثِ وَالنَّسَبِ تَصْحِيحٌ لِلْمَنْهِيِّ عَنْهُ مِنْ وَجْهٍ ، " وَإِجْرَاؤُهُمُ النِّكَاحَ الْفَاسِدَ مَجْرَى الصَّحِيحِ فِي هَذِهِ الأَْحْكَامِ ، وَفِي حُرْمَةِ الْمُصَاهَرَةِ ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى الْحُكْمِ بِصِحَّتِهِ عَلَى الْجُمْلَةِ ، وَإِلاَّ لَكَانَ فِي حُكْمِ الزِّنَا . وَلَيْسَ فِي حُكْمِهِ بِالاِتِّفَاقِ " . وَقَدْ وَجَّهَهُ بِأَنَّ " الْعَامِل بِالْجَهْل مُخْطِئًا لَهُ نَظَرَانِ : نَظَرٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُخَالَفَتِهِ لِلأَْمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ . وَهَذَا يَقْتَضِي الإِْبْطَال ، وَنَظَرٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَصْدِهِ الْمُوَافَقَةَ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ ؛ لأَِنَّهُ دَاخِلٌ مَدَاخِل أَهْل الإِْسْلاَمِ ، وَمَحْكُومٌ لَهُ بِأَحْكَامِهِمْ ، وَخَطَؤُهُ أَوْ جَهْلُهُ لاَ يَجْنِي عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِهِ عَنْ حُكْمِ أَهْل الإِْسْلاَمِ ، بَل يُتَلاَفَى لَهُ حُكْمٌ يُصَحِّحُ مَا أَفْسَدَهُ بِجَهْلِهِ أَوْ خَطَئِهِ . . . إِلاَّ أَنْ يَتَرَجَّحَ جَانِبُ الإِْبْطَال بِالأَْمْرِ الْوَاضِحِ " . 
الْعَمَل فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ
الْمُقَلِّدُ بَيْنَ التَّخَيُّرِ وَالتَّحَرِّي :
26 - ذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ وَالْحَنَابِلَة  ُ إِلَى أَنَّ الْعَامِّيَّ إِذَا اخْتَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ فَتْوَى عُلَمَاءِ عَصْرِهِ فَهُوَ مُخَيَّرٌ يَأْخُذُ بِأَيِّهَا شَاءَ قَال الشَّوْكَانِيُّ : وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِإِجْمَاعِ الصَّحَابَةِ عَلَى عَدَمِ إِنْكَارِ الْعَمَل بِقَوْل الْمَفْضُول مَعَ وُجُودِ الأَْفْضَل .
وَقِيل : لَيْسَ هُوَ عَلَى التَّخْيِيرِ ، بَل لاَ بُدَّ مِنْ مُرَجِّحٍ . وَبِهِ قَال الْحَنَفِيَّةُ وَالْمَالِكِيَّ  ةُ وَأَكْثَرُ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ وَأَحْمَدُ فِي رِوَايَةٍ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْفُقَهَاءِ . ثُمَّ قَدْ قِيل : يَأْخُذُ بِالأَْغْلَظِ ، وَقِيل : بِالأَْخَفِّ ، وَقِيل : بِقَوْل الأَْعْلَمِ . 
وَقَال الْغَزَالِيُّ : يَأْخُذُ بِقَوْل أَفْضَلِهِمْ عِنْدَهُ وَأَغْلَبِهِمْ صَوَابًا فِي قَلْبِهِ . 
وَقَدْ أَيَّدَ الشَّاطِبِيُّ الْقَوْل الثَّانِيَ مِنْ أَنَّ الْمُقَلِّدَ لَيْسَ عَلَى التَّخْيِيرِ . قَال : لَيْسَ لِلْمُقَلِّدِ أَنْ يَتَخَيَّرَ فِي الْخِلاَفِ ؛ لأَِنَّ كُل وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْمُفْتِينَ مُتَّبِعٌ لِدَلِيلٍ عِنْدَهُ يَقْتَضِي ضِدَّ مَا يَقْتَضِيهِ دَلِيل صَاحِبِهِ . فَهُمَا صَاحِبَا دَلِيلَيْنِ مُتَضَادَّيْنِ . فَاتِّبَاعُ أَحَدِهِمَا بِالْهَوَى اتِّبَاعٌ لِلْهَوَى . فَلَيْسَ إِلاَّ التَّرْجِيحُ بِالأَْعْلَمِيّ  َةِ وَنَحْوِهَا . فَكَمَا يَجِبُ عَلَى الْمُجْتَهِدِ التَّرْجِيحُ ، أَوِ التَّوَقُّفُ ، فَكَذَلِكَ الْمُقَلِّدُ . وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى تَتَبُّعِ رُخَصِ الْمَذَاهِبِ مِنْ غَيْرِ اسْتِنَادٍ إِلَى دَلِيلٍ شَرْعِيٍّ . 
مَا يَصْنَعُ الْقَاضِي وَالْمُفْتِي فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ :
27 - يَجِبُ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ وَالْحَنَابِلَة  ِ وَهُوَ قَوْلٌ لِلْمَالِكِيَّة  ِ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْقَاضِي مُجْتَهِدًا . وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ صَاحِبُ الْمُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ أَنَّ الْقَاضِيَ لاَ يَحْكُمُ بِتَقْلِيدِ غَيْرِهِ مُطْلَقًا سَوَاءٌ أَظَهَرَ لَهُ الْحَقُّ فَخَالَفَهُ فِيهِ غَيْرُهُ ، أَمْ لَمْ يَظْهَرْ لَهُ شَيْءٌ ، وَسَوَاءٌ أَضَاقَ الْوَقْتُ أَمْ لَمْ يَضِقْ . وَكَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لِلْمُفْتِي الْفُتْيَا بِالتَّقْلِيدِ . وَعِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ إِنْ تَعَذَّرَ هَذَا الشَّرْطُ فَوَلَّى سُلْطَانٌ أَوْ مَنْ لَهُ شَوْكَةٌ مُقَلِّدًا نَفَذَ قَضَاؤُهُ لِلضَّرُورَةِ . 
وَالْمُعْتَمَدُ عِنْدَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ جَوَازُ كَوْنِ الْقَاضِي مُقَلِّدًا . وَالاِجْتِهَادُ عِنْدَ
الْحَنَفِيَّةِ شَرْطُ أَوْلَوِيَّةٍ فَقَطْ . 
فَعَلَى قَوْل مَنِ اشْتَرَطَ الاِجْتِهَادَ ، فَإِنَّ الْقَاضِيَ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا مِمَّا لَيْسَ فِيهِ نَصٌّ وَلاَ إِجْمَاعٌ لاَ يَحْكُمُ إِلاَّ بِمَا تَرَجَّحَ عِنْدَهُ حَسَبَ أُصُول الاِجْتِهَادِ .
وَعَلَى قَوْل مَنْ يُجِيزُ كَوْنَ الْقَاضِي مُقَلِّدًا ، ذَهَبَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَحْكُمُ الْمُقَلِّدُ بِقَوْل مُقَلِّدِهِ أَيْ بِالرَّاجِحِ مِنْ مَذْهَبِهِ سَوَاءٌ أَكَانَ قَوْلَهُ - يَعْنِي إِمَامَ الْمَذْهَبِ - أَمْ قَوْل أَصْحَابِهِ ، لاَ بِالضَّعِيفِ ، وَلاَ بِقَوْل غَيْرِهِ مِنَ الْمَذَاهِبِ ، وَإِلاَّ نُقِضَ حُكْمُهُ ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلضَّعِيفِ مُدْرَكٌ تَرَجَّحَ عِنْدَهُ وَكَانَ مِنْ أَهْل التَّرْجِيحِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْمُفْتِي . وَيَجُوزُ لِلإِْنْسَانِ أَنْ يَعْمَل بِالضَّعِيفِ لأَِمْرٍ اقْتَضَى ذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُ . وَقِيل : بَل يُقَلِّدُ قَوْل الْغَيْرِ إِذَا كَانَ رَاجِحًا فِي مَذْهَبِ ذَلِكَ الْغَيْرِ ، قَال الصَّاوِيُّ : وَهُوَ الْمُعْتَمَدُ لِجَوَازِ التَّقْلِيدِ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ ضَرُورَةٌ .
أَمَّا الْحَنَفِيَّةُ فَلَهُمْ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ تَفْصِيلٌ : فَفِي الْفَتَاوَى الْهِنْدِيَّةِ : يَحْكُمُ الْقَاضِي بِمَا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَبِسُنَّةِ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَبِمَا وَرَدَ عَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ ، فَإِنِ اخْتَلَفَتْ أَقْوَالُهُمْ يَجْتَهِدُ فِي ذَلِكَ . فَيُرَجِّحُ قَوْل بَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ بِاجْتِهَادِهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْل الاِجْتِهَادِ ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يُخَالِفَهُمْ جَمِيعًا . وَإِنِ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى قَوْلٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَخَالَفَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ التَّابِعِينَ لاَ يُعْتَبَرُ خِلاَفُهُ إِلاَّ إِنْ كَانَ مِمَّنْ أَدْرَكَ عَهْدَهُمْ وَزَاحَمَهُمْ فِي الْفُتْيَا كَشُرَيْحٍ وَالشَّعْبِيِّ . فَإِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ عَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ شَيْءٌ فَبِإِجْمَاعِ التَّابِعِينَ .
فَإِنْ كَانَ بَيْنَهُمْ خِلاَفٌ رَجَحَ قَوْل بَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَقَضَى بِهِ . فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِئْ عَنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ اجْتَهَدَ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْل الاِجْتِهَادِ . وَإِذَا اخْتَلَفَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ ، قَال ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ : يَأْخُذُ بِقَوْل أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ لأَِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ التَّابِعِينَ . وَلَوِ اخْتَلَفَ الْمُتَأَخِّرُو  نَ فِيهِ يَخْتَارُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ . وَلَوْ أَنَّ قَاضِيًا اسْتُفْتِيَ فِي حَادِثَةٍ وَأَفْتَى ، وَرَأْيُهُ بِخِلاَفِ رَأْيِ الْمُفْتِي ، فَإِنَّهُ يَعْمَل بِرَأْيِ نَفْسِهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْل الرَّأْيِ . فَإِنْ تَرَكَ رَأْيَهُ وَقَضَى بِرَأْيِ الْمُفْتِي لَمْ يَجُزْ عِنْدَ أَبِي يُوسُفَ وَمُحَمَّدٍ . أَمَّا عِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْفُذُ لِمُصَادَفَتِهِ فَصْلاً مُجْتَهَدًا فِيهِ .
أَمَّا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْقَاضِي مِنْ أَهْل الاِجْتِهَادِ فَإِنْ عَرَفَ أَقَاوِيل الأَْصْحَابِ ، وَحَفِظَهَا عَلَى الإِْحْكَامِ وَالإِْتْقَانِ ، عَمِل بِقَوْل مَنْ يَعْتَقِدُ قَوْلَهُ حَقًّا عَلَى التَّقْلِيدِ . 
ارْتِفَاعُ الْخِلاَفِ بِحُكْمِ الْحَاكِمِ : 
28 - إِذَا حَكَمَ الْقَاضِي فِي وَاقِعَةٍ مِنَ الْوَقَائِعِ بِحُكْمٍ مُخْتَلَفٍ فِيهِ مِمَّا يَسُوغُ فِيهِ الْخِلاَفُ لِعَدَمِ مُخَالَفَتِهِ لِنَصٍّ أَوْ إِجْمَاعٍ ، فَإِنَّ النِّزَاعَ يَرْتَفِعُ بِالْحُكْمِ فِيمَا يَخْتَصُّ بِتِلْكَ الْوَاقِعَةِ ، وَيَعُودُ الْحُكْمُ فِي تِلْكَ الْوَاقِعَةِ كَالْمُجْمَعِ عَلَيْهِ ، فَلَيْسَ لأَِحَدٍ نَقْضُهُ حَتَّى وَلاَ الْقَاضِي الَّذِي قَضَى بِهِ نَفْسُهُ . كَمَا لَوْ حَكَمَ بِلُزُومِ الْوَقْفِ .
أَمَّا فِي غَيْرِ تِلْكَ الْوَاقِعَةِ فَإِنَّ الْخِلاَفَ لاَ يَرْتَفِعُ بِالْقَضَاءِ ،وَهَذِهِ إِحْدَى الْقَوَاعِدِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ ، وَتُعَنْوَنُ عَادَةً بِعُنْوَانِ ( الاِجْتِهَادُ لاَ يُنْقَضُ بِمِثْلِهِ ) وَعِلَّتُهَا أَنَّهُ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى أَنْ لاَ يَسْتَقِرَّ حُكْمٌ ، وَفِيهِ مَشَقَّةٌ شَدِيدَةٌ ، فَلَوْ نُقِضَ لَنُقِضَ النَّقْضُ أَيْضًا . وَلأَِنَّهُ لَيْسَ الثَّانِي بِأَقْوَى مِنَ الأَْوَّل . وَقَدْ تَرَجَّحَ الأَْوَّل بِاتِّصَال الْقَضَاءِ بِهِ ، فَلاَ يُنْقَضُ بِمَا هُوَ دُونَهُ .
وَهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ إِجْمَاعِيَّةٌ . وَقَدْ حَكَمَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي مَسَائِل ، وَخَالَفَهُ فِيهَا بَعْدَهُ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَلَمْ يَنْقُضْ حُكْمَهُ ، وَحَكَمَ عُمَرُ فِي الْمُشْرِكَةِ بِعَدَمِ الْمُشَارَكَةِ ، ثُمَّ حَكَمَ فِي وَاقِعَةٍ أُخْرَى بِالْمُشَارَكَة  ِ ، وَقَال : تِلْكَ عَلَى مَا قَضَيْنَا ، وَهَذِهِ عَلَى مَا نَقْضِي . وَمِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَضِيَّةِ يَتَبَيَّنُ أَنَّ الْقَاضِيَ لاَ يَنْقُضُ الْمَاضِيَ ، وَأَمَّا فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَل فَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يَحْكُمَ فِيهِ بِمَا يُخَالِفُ مَا مَضَى . وَمِنْ شَرْطِ نَفَاذِ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي حَادِثَةٍ وَدَعْوَى صَحِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ كَانَ فَتْوَى لاَ حُكْمًا . 
ارْتِفَاعُ الْخِلاَفِ بِتَصَرُّفِ الإِْمَامِ أَوْ نَائِبِهِ :
29 - إِذَا تَصَرَّفَ الإِْمَامُ أَوْ نَائِبُهُ بِمَا تَخْتَلِفُ فِيهِ الاِجْتِهَادَات  ُ طِبْقًا لأَِحَدِ الأَْقْوَال الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ ، فَلاَ يَنْقُضُ مَا فَعَلَهُ كَذَلِكَ ، وَيَصِيرُ كَالْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ ( أَيْ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِمَا مَضَى . وَأَمَّا فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَل فَلَهُ أَنْ يَتَصَرَّفَ تَصَرُّفًا مُغَايِرًا إِذَا تَغَيَّرَ وَجْهُ الْمَصْلَحَةِ فِي رَأْيِهِ ) . وَقَدْ قَرَّرَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ الْعَطَاءَ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ ، وَلَمَّا جَاءَ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَهَذِهِ إِحْدَى الْقَوَاعِدِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ ، وَتُعَنْوَنُ عَادَةً بِعُنْوَانِ ( الاِجْتِهَادُ لاَ يُنْقَضُ بِمِثْلِهِ ) وَعِلَّتُهَا أَنَّهُ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى أَنْ لاَ يَسْتَقِرَّ حُكْمٌ ، وَفِيهِ مَشَقَّةٌ شَدِيدَةٌ ، فَلَوْ نُقِضَ لَنُقِضَ النَّقْضُ أَيْضًا . وَلأَِنَّهُ لَيْسَ الثَّانِي بِأَقْوَى مِنَ الأَْوَّل . وَقَدْ تَرَجَّحَ الأَْوَّل بِاتِّصَال الْقَضَاءِ بِهِ ، فَلاَ يُنْقَضُ بِمَا هُوَ دُونَهُ .
وَهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ إِجْمَاعِيَّةٌ . وَقَدْ حَكَمَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي مَسَائِل ، وَخَالَفَهُ فِيهَا بَعْدَهُ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَلَمْ يَنْقُضْ حُكْمَهُ ، وَحَكَمَ عُمَرُ فِي الْمُشْرِكَةِ بِعَدَمِ الْمُشَارَكَةِ ، ثُمَّ حَكَمَ فِي وَاقِعَةٍ أُخْرَى بِالْمُشَارَكَة  ِ ، وَقَال : تِلْكَ عَلَى مَا قَضَيْنَا ، وَهَذِهِ عَلَى مَا نَقْضِي . وَمِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَضِيَّةِ يَتَبَيَّنُ أَنَّ الْقَاضِيَ لاَ يَنْقُضُ الْمَاضِيَ ، وَأَمَّا فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَل فَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يَحْكُمَ فِيهِ بِمَا يُخَالِفُ مَا مَضَى . وَمِنْ شَرْطِ نَفَاذِ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْمَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِيَّةِ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي حَادِثَةٍ وَدَعْوَى صَحِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ كَانَ فَتْوَى لاَ حُكْمًا . 
ارْتِفَاعُ الْخِلاَفِ بِتَصَرُّفِ الإِْمَامِ أَوْ نَائِبِهِ :
29 - إِذَا تَصَرَّفَ الإِْمَامُ أَوْ نَائِبُهُ بِمَا تَخْتَلِفُ فِيهِ الاِجْتِهَادَات  ُ طِبْقًا لأَِحَدِ الأَْقْوَال الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ ، فَلاَ يَنْقُضُ مَا فَعَلَهُ كَذَلِكَ ، وَيَصِيرُ كَالْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ ( أَيْ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِمَا مَضَى . وَأَمَّا فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَل فَلَهُ أَنْ يَتَصَرَّفَ تَصَرُّفًا مُغَايِرًا إِذَا تَغَيَّرَ وَجْهُ الْمَصْلَحَةِ فِي رَأْيِهِ ) . وَقَدْ قَرَّرَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ الْعَطَاءَ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ ، وَلَمَّا جَاءَ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ الظَّوَاهِرِ تُؤَدِّي إِلَى اخْتِلاَفِ الْبَوَاطِنِ . وَمِمَّا وَرَدَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ :
أ - كَانَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ يَرَوْنَ الْوُضُوءَ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الدَّمِ . وَرَأَى أَبُو يُوسُفَ هَارُونَ الرَّشِيدَ احْتَجَمَ وَلَمْ يَتَوَضَّأْ - أَفْتَاهُ مَالِكٌ بِذَلِكَ - فَصَلَّى أَبُو يُوسُفَ خَلْفَهُ وَلَمْ يُعِدِ الصَّلاَةَ .
ب - الشَّافِعِيُّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ تَرَكَ الْقُنُوتَ فِي الصُّبْحِ لَمَّا صَلَّى مَعَ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ فِي مَسْجِدِهِمْ بِضَوَاحِي بَغْدَادَ . فَقَال الْحَنَفِيَّةُ : فَعَل ذَلِكَ أَدَبًا مَعَ الإِْمَامِ ، وَقَال الشَّافِعِيَّةُ بَل تَغَيَّرَ اجْتِهَادُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ .
ج - كَانَ الإِْمَامُ أَحْمَدُ يَرَى الْوُضُوءَ مِنَ الْحِجَامَةِ وَالْفَصْدِ . فَسُئِل عَمَّنْ رَأَى الإِْمَامَ قَدِ احْتَجَمَ ثُمَّ قَامَ إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَلَمْ يَتَوَضَّأْ أَيُصَلِّي خَلْفَهُ ؟ فَقَال : كَيْفَ لاَ أُصَلِّي خَلَفَ مَالِكٍ وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ ؟
إِلاَّ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ الْفُقَهَاءِ مَالُوا إِلَى التَّشَدُّدِ فِي ذَلِكَ .

----------

